# Frittata



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else love them? 

I make one every Sunday morning with the left over meat and veggies from the week provided they are still good. 

Anyone make a specific frittata?


----------



## cathiesue (Jul 4, 2012)

I used to make one for supper every so often. As long as it included bacon my kids didn't really care about other ingredients too much. My youngest would call it a Magic Freida. We were so broke and eggs were cheap. I think she knew that i could make dinner from from almost anything, like magic. Good times.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like it. I'm with your kids on the bacon. If you add it the dish becomes "Bacon with" as opposed to zucchini and ham or something like that.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Latest:

2 steaks (leftover ribeyes) shredded 
1/2 sliced onion
3 small potatoes diced and boiled
2 slices bacon chopped
1 cup cheddar shredded
8 eggs

Mix all together mix all non egg ingredients together in dish. 

Cover with 8 well beaten eggs. 

Bake at 375 for 20 minutes. 

Finish at 325 for 10. 

Serve after it sets. 10-15 minutes.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

That honestly just made my mouth water!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow ... that does sound good!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It was pretty awesome. 

I've been playing with some new recipes. In particular with frittatas. 

I'll be posting a few more once I get them refined.


----------

